# Branded or unbranded Whey?



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

*Branded or Unbranded Whey?*​
Branded - You pay for what you get!5636.60%Unbranded - Whey is whey, and this stuff is alot cheaper!9763.40%


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

I've always wondered why people buy branded whey such as extreme, prolab, maximuscle,.....list goes on, over unbranded whey from bulkbuy e-retailers.

Is the branded stuff better or do you have other reasons for not buying unbranded - unflavoured whey?

Please give a reason for your choice.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I buy unflavoured as its so cheap and go can have whatever flavour you like!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

I always go for the branded stuff around 40quid a tub rrp - tried cheap stuff before and the quality doesnt seem as good - doesnt mix aswell etc branded generally tastes nicer with a good amino profile, mixes well.

Not sure if theres any actual difference muscle building wise between the two.

Plus you get a nice fancy tub with the branded stuff


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I never seen unbranded whey to buy.

Can someone post some links up for me please. Thanks!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/index.cfm?page=special-offers&type=muscletalk

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/page.php?xPage=terms.html

both excellent IMO ...

in fact my PROTIEN SPONSERS THE BOARD.......AND he posts on here too...do a search mate,


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanx, do we get discount?

When ive used up my tub of whey ill get some of that...looks alot cheaper.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Never had unbranded whey before, always used well known brands, but now on a major economy drive, so have to cut back, so from next week will be using the bulkpowders stuff.


----------



## Mr Ripped (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with ironman, I've used the unbranded whey, never been sure of the quality and it doesn't taste as nice as the branded stuff! Stick to what you know and like!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Nutrisport is super cheap as well when you buy a 5 kg tub and it has good fillers, however, I do think the digestive enzymes in whey are necessary. ARe these in the unbranded?


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Nutrisport is super cheap as well when you buy a 5 kg tub and it has good fillers, however, I do think the digestive enzymes in whey are necessary. ARe these in the unbranded?


i dont think so, no.


----------



## TRUTHTELLER (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr Ripped said:


> I agree with ironman, I've used the unbranded whey, never been sure of the quality and it doesn't taste as nice as the branded stuff! Stick to what you know and like!


I disagree.

Its a fact that all whey protein made comes from a handful of dairys in Europe. Quality is the same. The bulk product is what I want, its untainted.

The bulk whey supplied by Myprotein, Bulkpowders etc are all the nearly identical to the retail brands.

Mr Ripped they also work out much better value than your Sci-Mentor stuff you say you recently bought some, and you know what?

Its made by Vdyex who first have to make a few £££

Then it goes Sci-Mentor who want make a few £££

Then it will probably go to a distributor e.g Body Temple they need to make a few quid.

Then it might go to a shop where they make a few £££.

Result you pay over the odds.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

TRUTHTELLER said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Its a fact that all whey protein made comes from a handful of dairys in Europe. Quality is the same. The bulk product is what I want, its untainted.
> 
> The bulk whey supplied by Myprotein, Bulkpowders etc are all the nearly identical to the retail brands.


This is 100% true! We buy from the same dairies who sell to the "high street" brands. We also manufacturer in-house.

However we feel we are a "online brand" now. A product with the MP badge can be trusted for quality, you just don't have to pay for the contract manufacturer or middle men (shops) if you buy direct (think amazon.com, play.com etc)!

Thanks


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Having tried both branded and unbranded i personally feel that they are both the same now when people say about the amino in branded amino's are in protein any way so it don't really matter which one you have the only difference in my opinion is that the branded market their product and the consumer e.g you pay for it, now saying that i still use it myself as it is easier and thats it as the unbranded comes natural and no flavor so obviously you have to flavor it yourself with various things but i personally think that there is no difference what so ever!


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Since posting here last year about where to get unbranded, all i been using is Bulkpowders protein and its great, mixes really well.

I normally use the plastic cups that come with water coolers, stir it with tea spoon and neck it, easy!

Could do with an unbranded mass builder which is just as cheap!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

kyrocera said:


> Could do with an unbranded mass builder which is just as cheap!


Whey + Maltodextrin = simple cheap mass builder.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Whey + Maltodextrin = simple cheap mass builder.


Thanks, im almost due to replenish my stock so might give that a go


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Whey + Maltodextrin = simple cheap mass builder.


Might as well just go for whey and table sugar:rolleyes:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

kyrocera said:


> Could do with an unbranded mass builder which is just as cheap!


Use a blended protein powder with fine oats


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Karl(Reflex) said:


> Might as well just go for whey and table sugar:rolleyes:


Depends on type of maltodextrin; but in reality a muscle runs on energy, not protein. Therefore, if you want to build mass then protein and carbs are both essential. Carbs probably more so. The bodies preferred source of energy is carbohydrates. Maltodextrin isnt as sweet as table sugar and so is more palatable. The problem most face whilst building mass is consuming the required amount of energy. Maltodextrin is an excellent source of this.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

Maltodextrin is a carb so no better source of energy than any other carb( 4 cals per Gram ) , But Oats give you natural vits and mins and a much more measured release so are a much better source of carbs for a gainer . Most Malto used in gainers and available in the uk is high GL material from so I am with Karl since it has a GI of about 160 and table sugar has a GI of 100 . . go Figure which will pile on the lard most .

Wurz


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Adding malto to a whey shake would lower the total GI. Add in milk and its lower still, and has the vits and mins.

Gaining mass is about calculating energy expenditure and energy intake. Oats are great, I use them myelf, but the majority of guys wanting to build mass fall short in energy intake. Using oats, that fill the stomach and take longer to be digested, will compromise this. Some will find it hard to eat as they are so full up.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Karl(Reflex) said:


> Might as well just go for whey and table sugar:rolleyes:


Hi,

The primary functional ingredients in your "Gain!" product are "Whey + Maltodextrin" aren't they?

Thanks


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I think reflex use activated barley as there carb source.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Sorry we meant allin1's "Gain!" product...


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> The primary functional ingredients in your "Gain!" product are "Whey + Maltodextrin" aren't they?
> 
> Thanks


Oats as well:love:


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Karl(Reflex) said:


> Oats as well:love:


Hey,

Hence the word "primary" as maltodextrin is the primary carb source... Anyway it doesn't matter, was just making the point Whey + Malto is a good base for a gainer as your previous post implied the contrary!   :beer1:

Cheers MP!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Karl(Reflex) said:


> Might as well just go for whey and table sugar:rolleyes:


Yea right!!!! Ive posted this before but for your benefit---.

*WHAT IS MALTODEXTRIN?*

*
*Maltodextrin is a form of sugar. It is a actually a hydrolysate of starch, generally from potato starch, and is used in many energy boosting products, meal replacements, weight gainers and often as a type of filler in liquid sports drinks. Being an man made, altered form of sugar, it is actually quite a complex molecule, unlike simple sugars such as dextrose. Rated against the glycemic index maltodextrin shows a much slower release than typical sugar into the blood stream as glucose and so makes it a perfect choice for sustained liquid energy. In simple terms, all ingested carbohydrate enters our blood stream as glucose, where it is either used for energy, stored as glycogen in muscle cells or converted into triglycerides and stored as body fat. Only so much energy can be used up in a certain unit of time and only so much glucose can be stored within muscle cells until they are full. And so if a carbohydrate enters our system very fast and in a large quantity, our bodies release insulin to deposit the excess energy as stored fat to be used at a later time. If we can slow the release of the carbohydrate down this makes it much easier for the body to deal with, having small regular releases of copable amounts of glucose entering the system over a period of time. This stabilizes our energy levels, blood sugar levels and lowers the risk of gaining body fat. Typically a slow releasing carbohydrate such as maltodextrin can sustain energy release for a number of hours, fueling good workouts and feelings of fullness and good positive energy. This is why maltodextrin, being liquid, is clearly a better choice for the majority of good sports supplements rather than fast releasing high glycemic carbohydrates often found in cheap weight gainers or poorly processed proteins. The exception to this is often in good creatine transport systems where the main ingredient is dextose a fast release carbohydrate, however the reason for this is to force creatine into the muscle cell as fast as possible. Of course these type of drinks should generally be avoided if the goal is to reduce bodyfat levels.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Whey + Maltodextrin = simple cheap mass builder.


Good stuff, thats what i mix your whey with for pre and post workout.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

What is the nutrional value of maltodextrin?

is it 100% carbs or what?

100g = 100g


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I use myprotein unflavoured whey concentrate, it's good but tastes disgusting mixed with just water.

Have to hold my nose and guzzle it down.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I use myprotein unflavoured whey concentrate, it's good but tastes disgusting mixed with just water.
> 
> Have to hold my nose and guzzle it down.


have you tried adding orange juice to the drink???

I currently float from branded and unbranded depending on the cash flow... but cant say ive noticed any significant difference between them in the way of results tbh.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

It's funny how some people refuse to use a no-name supps, but they'll inject UG crap that may have been made in someone's toilet. I just don't get it.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

DaPs said:


> I use myprotein unflavoured whey concentrate, it's good but tastes disgusting mixed with just water.
> 
> Have to hold my nose and guzzle it down.


Try adding some of our flavours or just add some sugar free nesquick - volia - great tasting shake! Also mixing with milk will improve whey shake.

Thanks


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

miami797 said:


> It's funny how some people refuse to use a no-name supps, but they'll inject UG crap that may have been made in someone's toilet. I just don't get it.


This is a very good point...



> but cant say ive noticed any significant difference between them in the way of results tbh.


You won't notice any differences. We buy our whey from the same places most of the larger "retail" brands buy from. There are only so many places that produce whey for the UK market. 

Thanks


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

mars1960 said:


> Yea right!!!! Ive posted this before but for your benefit---.
> 
> *WHAT IS MALTODEXTRIN?*
> 
> Maltodextrin is a form of sugar. It is a actually a hydrolysate of starch, generally from potato starch, and is used in many energy boosting products, meal replacements, weight gainers and often as a type of filler in liquid sports drinks. Being an man made, altered form of sugar, it is actually quite a complex molecule, unlike simple sugars such as dextrose. Rated against the glycemic index maltodextrin shows a much slower release than typical sugar into the blood stream as glucose and so makes it a perfect choice for sustained liquid energy. In simple terms, all ingested carbohydrate enters our blood stream as glucose, where it is either used for energy, stored as glycogen in muscle cells or converted into triglycerides and stored as body fat. Only so much energy can be used up in a certain unit of time and only so much glucose can be stored within muscle cells until they are full. And so if a carbohydrate enters our system very fast and in a large quantity, our bodies release insulin to deposit the excess energy as stored fat to be used at a later time. If we can slow the release of the carbohydrate down this makes it much easier for the body to deal with, having small regular releases of copable amounts of glucose entering the system over a period of time. This stabilizes our energy levels, blood sugar levels and lowers the risk of gaining body fat. Typically a slow releasing carbohydrate such as maltodextrin can sustain energy release for a number of hours, fueling good workouts and feelings of fullness and good positive energy. This is why maltodextrin, being liquid, is clearly a better choice for the majority of good sports supplements rather than fast releasing high glycemic carbohydrates often found in cheap weight gainers or poorly processed proteins. The exception to this is often in good creatine transport systems where the main ingredient is dextose a fast release carbohydrate, however the reason for this is to force creatine into the muscle cell as fast as possible. Of course these type of drinks should generally be avoided if the goal is to reduce bodyfat levels.


Nice cut and paste job but the info in there is pretty much all wrong!

There is nothing wrong with maltodextrin per se, it has its place. However i think there are better options that can and should be used in gainers and MRPs!


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought my first 5kg bag of MP whey concentrate and mix it with Nesquik.

Tastes great on your cereal 

My flatmate thinks i'm disgusting haha


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I used todo that with the tesco's own nesquik....

I stopped soon after looking at the amount of sugar in it....


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

kyrocera said:


> I used todo that with the tesco's own nesquik....
> 
> I stopped soon after looking at the amount of sugar in it....


Yes its best to go for the "sugar free" versions which use a sweetener. The sugar content is very high otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

asda do a reduced sugar choc milkshake which i add to my unflavoured whey.

i also add ultrafine scottish oats from myprotein which tastes great and makes a great mass building shake.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Asda is part of the wal-mart evil empire.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

miami797 said:


> Asda is part of the wal-mart evil empire.


but they don't sell those lovely chequered trousers american tourists love to wear...


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i mix em together 50/50


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used many types of unbranded Whey over the years and they all tasted like crap and i have used all the flavouring systems available, i prefer to buy branded Whey that tastes good especially when i am away working and i have to drink it 3-4 times a day...


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

I find with water it taste rank but with milk and a small amount of strawberry nesquick makes it taste quite nice.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really an option if your in the 1 in 3 that are lactose intolerance or if you want to keep your simple sugars to a minimum.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> not really an option if your in the 1 in 3 that are lactose intolerance or if you want to keep your simple sugars to a minimum.....


Tell me about it... dont know if I am lactose intolerant or what, but milk does not agree with me, bloating, puffy face/skin, the lot. Only consume small amounts if it in coffee these days.

I use un branded whey in water, I actually like the taste - very plain and creamy really. When I used to use flavoured branded proteins, I got sick of them very quickly, unflavoured stuff lets me consume the stuff in bigger amounts if I see fit, withought the nausea.

I dont grow any slower or quicker on unbranded than branded either, so with unbranded being way (whey?) cheaper, I'll save my much needed coin thankyou!


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

unbranded for me , i`m poor lol(or just tight)


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Tell me about it... dont know if I am lactose intolerant or what, but milk does not agree with me, bloating, puffy face/skin, the lot. Only consume small amounts if it in coffee these days.


Try different suppliers mate. Used to be - add sh1tty feeling and occasional laxation to what you described. Paying 15p/4pints more now, but I'm rediscovering love for milk :bounce:

Lactose? Maybe... Or maybe just [email protected] milk.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> not really an option if your in the 1 in 3 that are lactose intolerance or if you want to keep your simple sugars to a minimum.....


Thats true paul luckily im one of the 2/3 that isnt lactose intolerant which is very fortunate otherwise i prob wouldnt be able to use them.


----------



## blackmaori (Jan 2, 2008)

i have just checked out the my protein website and am fairly impressed. however i hav e not found them that cheap. i am currently paying £32 for a 5lb tub of 100% whey by ON(trade acc.), so they are not that much cheaper after adding sweetner and flavouring. but the price of protein is going up in march, so watch out.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

blackmaori said:


> i have just checked out the my protein website and am fairly impressed. however i hav e not found them that cheap. i am currently paying £32 for a 5lb tub of 100% whey by ON(trade acc.), so they are not that much cheaper after adding sweetner and flavouring. but the price of protein is going up in march, so watch out.


Hi,

Take a look here or here if you want flavoured or here if you want unflavoured, it will work out much cheaper than using the specific ingredient pages.

Thanks


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Whoever mentioned oats filling you up hit the nail on the head.

The whole point of shakes is to get the nutrition into you as easily as possible. I wonder sometimes if some people feel they have to proclaim to eat certain things such as oats just to fit in. They're a good food but fill me up for hours, which is no good.

I must also be one of the lucky ones who can neck an NLarge with full fat milk without a problem. I had to have one with water recently and it tasted like mud. A mate nearly put me off it as his guts couldn't stick it so he just has whey and water. God knows how people drink whey with water all the time in terms of taste, not to mention the nutrition they miss.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Take a look here or here if you want flavoured or here if you want unflavoured, it will work out much cheaper than using the specific ingredient pages.
> 
> Thanks


Why don't you guys do a whey and maltodextrin mass gainer, seeing as you sell both separately?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

MP Max protein. or Pro-Peptide. Good stuff.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> Why don't you guys do a whey and maltodextrin mass gainer, seeing as you sell both separately?


Try our hard gainer formula. for a malto\whey based gainer. We also do a oats\whey based gainer called weight gainer elite. We do have a "MP Max - Weight Gainer" coming out later this month as well...

Thanks


----------



## blackmaori (Jan 2, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Take a look here or here if you want flavoured or here if you want unflavoured, it will work out much cheaper than using the specific ingredient pages.
> 
> Thanks


hey!!

thanks for that, i don't know what i was doing!!!


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I use both ; i use allin1 unflavoured (one scoop) and currently chucking in reflex (one scoop) that way i make the dearer product last longer whilst getting the benefits from it (probiotics and extra bcaas)


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone heard of fonterra dairy? is there stuff any good?


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> This is 100% true! We buy from the same dairies who sell to the "high street" brands. We also manufacturer in-house.


would it be possible to know of a company that buys from the same dairy as you?

or even the name of your dairy. would be great to know cambridge? fonterra?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

bulking said:


> would it be possible to know of a company that buys from the same dairy as you?
> 
> or even the name of your dairy. would be great to know cambridge? fonterra?


We don't reveal our sources usually, however we can tell your our "NZ" whey products are from the Fonterra dairy in NZ as we revealed that last year. We don't stock their WPC80 anymore due to mixing issues.

Cambridge aren't a dairy, they are a trader, we only work directly with dairies due to the high volume we buy. The other Western European dairies we work with work with the very popular "high street brands".

MP


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> We don't reveal our sources usually, however we can tell your our "NZ" whey products are from the Fonterra dairy in NZ as we revealed that last year. We don't stock their WPC80 anymore due to mixing issues.
> 
> Cambridge aren't a dairy, they are a trader, we only work directly with dairies due to the high volume we buy. The other Western European dairies we work with work with the very popular "high street brands".
> 
> MP


excellent - gonna make an order end of the month - just need to decide what other stuff im gonna need from you also.

just out of interest,your creatines and bcaas amino etc where are they from, not asking for your sources, was just wondering as they are obviously not from dairies - so what kind of companies have this stuff? (purely out of interest - I would never need to buy that amount lol)

one more thing, when you say mixing issues do mean difficult to mix? was that the only reason or were you unhappy with the quality?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

bulking said:


> excellent - gonna make an order end of the month - just need to decide what other stuff im gonna need from you also.
> 
> just out of interest,your creatines and bcaas amino etc where are they from, not asking for your sources, was just wondering as they are obviously not from dairies - so what kind of companies have this stuff? (purely out of interest - I would never need to buy that amount lol)
> 
> one more thing, when you say mixing issues do mean difficult to mix? was that the only reason or were you unhappy with the quality?


Ok no worries. If you need any help drop our sales team an email or call.

Aminos are made is factories across the world, there isn't a huge amount of factories so they all come from pretty much the same places... For example Creapure creatine is made by Degussa in Germany and thats the only place Creapure is made worldwide.

No the quality was high, but the problem was with the instantising process which makes the whey mix easily. It basically wasn't being instantised as well as it should have been hence the mixing problems.

Thanks


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Try our hard gainer formula. for a malto\whey based gainer. We also do a oats\whey based gainer called weight gainer elite. We do have a "MP Max - Weight Gainer" coming out later this month as well...
> 
> Thanks


I've never found that on your site before.

Strange, but thanks.


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Ok no worries. If you need any help drop our sales team an email or call.
> 
> Aminos are made is factories across the world, there isn't a huge amount of factories so they all come from pretty much the same places... For example Creapure creatine is made by Degussa in Germany and thats the only place Creapure is made worldwide.
> 
> ...


thjanks appreciate it - starting to liek the idea of myprotein more and more. when you explain it it makes me realise that actually, you guys are about the only fair guys around - please dont hitch up your prices as you become more and more popular as i think the future is with you to be honest.

just one thing - what is the difference between your ''creapure'' and ''creatine mono.''? and what does hplc mean when referring to creatine? is yours hplc...

many thanks


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the kind words. Our prices are low as we basically cut the retailer out and make our own products in-house. Read more about us here.

Creapure (trademarked name) is made by Degussa in Germany and is slightly purer than our other Creatine Monohydrate.

The former is 99.99% pure and later 99.9%...

Thanks


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

bulking said:


> what does hplc mean when referring to creatine? is yours hplc...
> 
> many thanks


Just means the creatine has been analysed using HPLC (High performance/pressure liquid chromatography) so they can state 99.99% pure or 99.9% pure etc etc.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have used many types of unbranded Whey over the years and they all tasted like crap and i have used all the flavouring systems available, i prefer to buy branded Whey that tastes good especially when i am away working and i have to drink it 3-4 times a day...


This is a good point.

To be honest, I think most of the price difference in bulk vs. branded is a result of misleading pricing now...for example

1) Presentation of price

Bulk providers often list prices as "from £21.99 per kilo", when that only means:

- when you buy a huge quantity of it

- with no flavouring

- with no sweetener

- with no added extras like enzymes that brands often add, to make a better product

- with, most importantly of all, no delivery

Branded price quotes usually include all these things, plus it's for a product that has been designed to be the best - not to be the cheapest, but the best.

I've talked to Simon at Boditronics, and I've had several email discussions with Karl at Reflex, and neither company starts out making a supplement by thinking "I wonder how it can be the cheapest on the market?". They start out, with the idea to make the BEST product on the market - it includes the ideal proportions of scientifically evaluated protein sources, it includes added extras like pro-biotics or glutamine peptides or even egg albumin to round out the amino acid profile, and lastly they've designed it to be enjoyable to drink.

2) There really isn't much of a price difference between most branded and unbranded stuff today - margins in supplements are low

For example, a couple weeks ago we were selling Nutrisport 90+ at £44.99 for a 5kg tub - with FREE UK delivery.

That's £8.99 per kilo, for a reasonable size, with flavouring, with sweetener, in a tub, with a scoop you didn't have to pay extra for...and it gets to YOUR door...at £8.99 per kilo.

It's a 66% Whey Isolate, 33% Casein mix. I doubt you'll find any bulk supplier who can match those exact numbers.

In wider terms, how much did No-Xplode cost a few years ago? £50? How much does it cost now? Less than £30...again....with delivery included at most sites.

What about Dorian Yates NOX? That's 50p per serving, delivered...and you don't need to pay for it to come in a convenient package - it doesn't get dropped off at your door in a plastic bag lol.

3) Innovation & Purpose

Most branded supplement companies don't use the ALDI method of product evaluation - cheap = good.

How many truly original products were launched by non-brands?

Who brought out.....Creatine? EAS in the 1990's. Who brought out...Superdrol? Anabolic Xtreme. Who brought out blended protein powders with enzymes? No idea, but I certainly remember Pro-Pep going a few years before any of the big net guys were here.

4) Business Model

How many Bulk suppliers say branded sups is just paying for advertising? Is that true? Is it bollocks - or at least...it's as true as it is for any of them.

How many of you have seen My Protein on a Google Adwords ad? Any idea how much those cost per click? Almost £1. How many of those ads get clicked a day? Hundreds? Thousands? What's that total in a month?

How about the Bulk supplier ads every month in Muscle & Fitness...oh wait...and Flex....oops...and I've actually seen those in Men's Health now too. Each A4 page in a magazine like that is between £800 and £4000 (for 1 month) depending on how much you buy. Those are huge advertising costs.

What about forum sponsorship? That costs money too...on advertising...how many Bulk suppliers sponsor here?

The business model is different - but the way they spend their money isn't. They spend MORE on advertising directly than the branded guys do, because if you're a branded supplement company, retailers take up some of the slack and help sell products for you. You spend less, but you let them take a cut for helping customers, delivery, and launching a product. Bulk suppliers don't save any money because they have to do all the Customer Service (which is extremely expensive - if you don't believe me, go hire some people and work out how much training, wages, and your time doing all the run-around for it costs...), all the Delivery, and all the Advertising. It's not a business model like Amazon (who mostly sell other people's products...like a normal retailer), it's more like a farm shop - make it, sell it, low specialisation.

----------

This probably sounds like a big go against bulk suppliers - *it isn't.*

I honestly think they have their place in the market just as much as branded - I even really like some of the operations out there. I think Bulk Supplements Direct have some cool ideas, seem like they're doing an excellent job, and from talking to the guy there...he's a cool bloke.

However, it ****es me off we're all stuck on this same debate - and it never seems to me like anyone points out the obvious. Bulk is not that much different to branded when you do a like-for-like comparison, and branded is ALWAYS going to be where you'll get the latest innovations from - because they're the only ones who are looking to create the best new supplements, not necessarily the cheapest.

I await your flaming lol! :beer:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. Our prices are low as we basically cut the retailer out and make our own products in-house. Read more about us here.
> 
> ...


Doesn't this mean you're a middle man for Degussa?

How much more do you spend on Customer Services and advertising to make up for not having any retailers? How many people do you have just answering emails, answering phones etc because customers can only talk to you directly? I'd guess you'd need more packers in the warehouse too since you're sending out thousands of small (sub £500) orders - how much does that add to cost, vs. say, CNP, who usually ship out the Bulk of their orders in massive wholesale lots? Is this why (according to reviews) most of your deliveries take 4-5 days, when a good retailer can do it at 24-48hrs? Controlling kinks in the supply chain must be much harder when you're doing it all yourself too - do you think you'll ever be able to match those turnaround times? When will you be inventing a new class of product - like BSN with the pump / nox class? Who makes your protein bars - you don't make those in house do you? So doesn't that mean you're....outsourcing?

I have a few more questions, but I really think it's time to tone down the misinformation.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> Doesn't this mean you're a middle man for Degussa?
> 
> How much more do you spend on Customer Services and advertising to make up for not having any retailers? How many people do you have just answering emails, answering phones etc because customers can only talk to you directly? I'd guess you'd need more packers in the warehouse too since you're sending out thousands of small (sub £500) orders - how much does that add to cost, vs. say, CNP, who usually ship out the Bulk of their orders in massive wholesale lots? Is this why (according to reviews) most of your deliveries take 4-5 days, when a good retailer can do it at 24-48hrs? Controlling kinks in the supply chain must be much harder when you're doing it all yourself too - do you think you'll ever be able to match those turnaround times? When will you be inventing a new class of product - like BSN with the pump / nox class? Who makes your protein bars - you don't make those in house do you? So doesn't that mean you're....outsourcing?
> 
> I have a few more questions, but I really think it's time to tone down the misinformation.


Are you drunk or something?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Are you drunk or something?


I'm annoyed with how their presentation of facts is misleading - and no one has yet mentioned it.

There's an advantage to both bulk and branded - to be honest they compete on different basis - however it's simply not true to say...

- "Our prices are low as we basically cut the retailer out and make our own products in-house"

This raises their cost-of-sales - and hence underlying costs, because they have to make much more small order dispatches, and spend much more on direct advertising and customer services.

- "[we] make our own products in-house"

Several of their products, most prominently the protein bars, are outsourced to other companies.

- "if you buy direct (think amazon.com, play.com etc)!"

You're not buying totally direct for one (they buy from other manufacturers, e.g. Degussa for the processed creatine and company X (without mentioning names) for the protein bars, and another company for jerky etc. Also, Amazon and Play.com are internet retailers...who ship out other people's products like any other retailer. The only think Amazon sell direct is server space and fullfillment services.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> I'm annoyed with how their presentation of facts is misleading - and no one has yet mentioned it.
> 
> There's an advantage to both bulk and branded - to be honest they compete on different basis - however it's simply not true to say...
> 
> ...


No sh1t sherlock, the thing is your attacking myprotein who for their credit turned the supplement market on it **** a few years back, do you realize their protein flapjacks are about the best on the market? Blow away CNP's poor effort anyway, now some of myprotein pre mix products aren't that great but neither is no explode, in fact its just rubbish. Myprotein did have delivery issues but they don't seem to have anymore, search my posts and you'll see I'm no MP fan at all, but your leveling unfair and misinformed allegations at them. You should stick to dealing with your own business and keep your niose out of the politics because you asumptions are just not true and will win you no friends by spouting your mouth off over things you know little about


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

It amazes me that anyone on here pays for branded products . With most you can simply steal the ingredients list and then get bulk suppliers to make it for you for a fraction of the price .

I understand the arguement about research etc for the shop sold products but when it comes to my pocket Ill go for the best value for money

:bounce:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> No sh1t sherlock, the thing is your attacking myprotein who for their credit turned the supplement market on it **** a few years back, do you realize their protein flapjacks are about the best on the market? Blow away CNP's poor effort anyway, now some of myprotein pre mix products aren't that great but neither is no explode, in fact its just rubbish. Myprotein did have delivery issues but they don't seem to have anymore, search my posts and you'll see I'm no MP fan at all, but your leveling unfair and misinformed allegations at them. You should stick to dealing with your own business and keep your niose out of the politics because you asumptions are just not true and will win you no friends by spouting your mouth off over things you know little about


I'm not attacking MP, I am asking that their comments be accurate and correct - rather than specious. Nor have I said anything that isn't 100% accurate and fair - if you believe I have, please highlight it.

From reviews they sound like they do a great job, however the advantages and disadvantages of the debate, as they painted them were simply not true and a full picture was not presented - hence my comments above, if you took the time to read my 1st post.

As for protein bars....come off it....that's so much of a personal issue it's not even funny. I can find hundreds of people who love CNP Flapjacks as much as I can for any other brand. Some people like the texture / taste of one, some people like that of another.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> I'm not attacking MP, I am asking that their comments be accurate and correct - rather than specious. Nor have I said anything that is 100% accurate and fair - if you believe I have, please highlight it.
> 
> From reviews they sound like they do a great job, however the advantages and disadvantages of the debate, as they painted them were simply not true and a full picture was not presented - hence my comments above, if you took the time to read my 1st post.
> 
> As for protein bars....come off it....that's so much of a personal issue it's not even funny. I can find hundreds of people who love CNP Flapjacks as much as I can for any other brand. Some people like the texture / taste of one, some people like that of another.


I neither have the time or will to defend myprotein by highlighting the many inaccuracies in your posts. I barely read your posts as you constanly spam the board  .

As for the protein bars I'm not talking about taste but ingredients! I know many people who love stella, does not make it any good for BB. You seem really hung up on taste mate, sorry but most stuff in BB thats good for you does not taste that great. That said MP's flapjacks do taste mighty fine.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> I neither have the time or will to defend myprotein by highlighting the many inaccuracies in your posts. I barely read your posts as you constanly spam the board  .
> 
> As for the protein bars I'm not talking about taste but ingredients! I know many people who love stella, does not make it any good for BB. You seem really hung up on taste mate, sorry but most stuff in BB thats good for you does not taste that great. That said MP's flapjacks do taste mighty fine.


You can't highlight because non exist.

Guess that ends your argument? Cheers for the input.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> This is a good point.
> 
> To be honest, I think most of the price difference in bulk vs. branded is a result of misleading pricing now...for example
> 
> ...


Over all mate I've heard your actually a good guy, shame it does not show in your attitude. Simply put spot baiting for arguements and less will come your way. I could do this to about 50% of your posts as most have serious errors but I REALLY CAN'T BE BOTHERED.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I use Mp, protein is protein for a lifter of my experience and use. Id rather spend money on real food.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

My proteins true whey I dont think is bad, it has digestive enzyms in it, not sure about probotics(sp) but its £27.50 per 1 tub (5lbs) or £22 or something per tub if you order ten. To me thats good value, 50lbs of whey for £220!

They also do there own slow releasing protein (like pro peptite stuff) at around £25 per 5lbs again which I do not think is a bad price


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Over all mate I've heard your actually a good guy, shame it does not show in your attitude. Simply put spot baiting for arguements and less will come your way. I could do this to about 50% of your posts as most have serious errors but I REALLY CAN'T BE BOTHERED.


Mate...you're highlight typos. I don't use Word to make my posts and proof read them afterwards. It's a forum not a thesis... :whistling:

The Nutrisport is not and was not a sale item - it will be coming back, at the exact same price. Look for it back within the next 2 weeks, once we move premises to a larger location 

Anyways, we are obviously not going to agree. I believe that some of the previous posts were misleading and biased, and wanted to correct that. As stated above, you're still going to see the most innovative stuff coming out of "branded", and the place to get kg's of unflavoured will always be "bulk".


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> I'm not attacking MP, I am asking that their comments be accurate and correct - rather than specious. *Nor have I said anything that is 100% accurate and fair - if you believe I have, please highlight it.*
> 
> From reviews they sound like they do a great job, however the advantages and disadvantages of the debate, as they painted them were simply not true and a full picture was not presented - hence my comments above, if you took the time to read my 1st post.
> 
> As for protein bars....come off it....that's so much of a personal issue it's not even funny. I can find hundreds of people who love CNP Flapjacks as much as I can for any other brand. Some people like the texture / taste of one, some people like that of another.


lol good of you to admit your biased and telling lies:lol:

very sorry i know its a typo... i just couldnt resist.

You do make some correct observations i think.. e.g. x price per kg, but only for 20 kg bulk. However this i believe is bulk powders and not myproteins way of displaying it.

Along with some other points, but branded companys only bring out the 'innovative' products because they will have more turnover that is expendable on research, due to them having to stay ahead of the competition in such a market. on top of this a lot of the ingredients of innovative products are already known and available, but just mixed and promoted as something different.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

recc said:


> lol good of you to admit your biased and telling lies:lol:
> 
> very sorry i know its a typo... i just couldnt resist.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should start proof reading my posts before I press submit lol 

This is true - after all, wasn't this how Superdrol was invented? Dr D found some studies on an AAS that had never been exploited by old Pharma firms. Either way, I like that you can get some pretty cool stuff now. Even back when I was a teenager (which wasn't that long ago), the coolest stuff you could get was Maximuscle Cyclone at 69 a tub...and now you have all sorts, from gakic to sizeon to epi etc. There's also an art to having experts mix the ingredients in the right proportions to gain best use of them...hence Genetic Edge doing all those beta tests on MT with Cycle Insure and Endure..but that's a different story


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BBWarehouse said:


> I believe that some of the previous posts were misleading and biased, and wanted to correct that.


in your opinion his opinions where misleading and biased many could say the same about your posts to be fair mate.....

at the end of the day you need to buy a protein that suits your needs and your pocket, if you search the net you can find cheap bargains on branded proteins, many of the sponsors on here offer great discounts to members (extreme offer 25%) this all will drop the price but then many prefer the bulk protein companies no one on here can say one way is the better way to go.....


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

I recently bought MP whey protein (un flavoured). Bit strange not having the flavour but you get use to it. Cheaper aswell.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I still this day use one scoop of flavoured and one unflavoured. Nothing is better than that.


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

You must make sure that the company you get your protein from sources their protein from milk and not cheese whey as cheese whey is denatured to to heating and therefore not worth the money.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

miller25 said:


> I still this day use one scoop of flavoured and one unflavoured. Nothing is better than that.


Thats what i have been thinking of doing.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

It works and is great combo. Think about it instead of having two scoops of branded, you can have 1 of each and make your branded protein last longer. Thats why I do it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ya best way ^^

i have one scoop mp max true whey and one scoop bulk unflavoured  lasts ages!


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Have been a big fan of MP for my whey and other supplements. Have used branded in the past, but not noticed any difference to be honest.


----------



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm a fan of BulkPowders...

Instantize protein at a very good price.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Used branded but really like the MP stuff... works well and can make it how I like...


----------



## BMJT (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmm, tricky one.


----------



## Bomber999 (Sep 23, 2008)

Proteins are not made all equals

there's also protein for animal use with low purity and high bacteria level

that's why some persons using large amount of protein visit the WC often

i don't trust all the branded whey and the unbranded... :ban:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Always go for Optimum Nutrition or phd Pharma Whey, they get good reviews and as mentioned ealier, have to amino acids. Been looking at the MyProtein site recently though, looks really cheap. Think my next order will go to them.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

I have used dymatise elite and loads of other proteins some times they taste rank,have been using the stuff my protein sell and it tastes better and mixes better. Quality is just as good


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Branded normally tastes nicer.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just buy whatever i can get cheapest.

Using the Myprotein price matcher i got 5kg of flavoured whey for 35 quid, delivered.

Now THAT"S a bargain!!!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i think branding can be comforting in many ways. the purchaser feels like the product is purer, safer, better accepted than unbranded. might just be a marketers successful strategy or there might be some truth in it. we aren't going to know until there are whistle blowers on both sides willing to come forward and openly discuss the quality etc of both.

personally, i go with branded. i have had unflavoured from a bulk supplier approx 7 years ago. maybe advances have been made since, but it was rank and i felt better for going back to branded.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Myprotein all the way or golds standard hydrolased whey!

Personally, I dont see how anyone would pay £30-40 for 906-1kg of whey.

Fair enough, maximuscle adds enzymes and maybe a few other bits n bobs.

But is it worth it...


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Bomber999 said:


> Proteins are not made all equals
> 
> there's also protein for animal use with low purity and high bacteria level
> 
> ...


A friend of mine recently bought some protein from a well known company and his Dad happened to be round his house when he was making up a shake. My mates Dad, before even seeing or even knowing there was powered protein in the kitchen, said he recognised the faint smell of something. He then saw the protein powder, dipped his finger in, licked it, and said it tasted exactly like a type of powdered calf feed he used to feed his calfs when he had his own farm. He's now retired from farming but still has over 50 years of experience.


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

ive used muscletech whey in the past,im using la whey at the mo,ive ordered some isolate samples from bulksupplementsdirect so ill see if they taste any good if not the next one im going to try is the optimum nutrition one,received my samples of isolate yesterday from bulksupplementsdirect, vanilla and strawberry,ive tried the vanilla one and it tastes ok a bit sweet i thought,but nice compared to some ive tried in the past,ill try the strawberry today and see how that is and update


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Myprotein 5kg for 35 quid, cant go wrong..


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

ostrain said:


> Myprotein 5kg for 35 quid, cant go wrong..


How do you get it for 35 quid? Unflavoured?

I wanted choc mint/nut but with delivery it came to nearly £50 so i went with BBW 4kg whey £35


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> How do you get it for 35 quid? Unflavoured?
> 
> I wanted choc mint/nut but with delivery it came to nearly £50 so i went with BBW 4kg whey £35


Go here- the price matcher. http://www.myprotein.co.uk/pricematch.aspx

type in www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk

£34.95 for chocolate mint.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Dazarooni said:


> Go here- the price matcher. http://www.myprotein.co.uk/pricematch.aspx
> 
> type in www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk
> 
> £34.95 for chocolate mint.


Ive just orderd 4kg from BBW today but thanks, ill give myprotein ago in a month or so.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

myprotein cant go wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

to be honest

when iv bought cheap whey in the past i drink it then have the biggest hanging sh1t you could imagen lol

but with the expensive (or better branded) im ok

im shore ithas some think to do with the digestive side of whey

for example i find my body doesnt adsorb any of it and just poo's it out


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Perhaps I am odd I prefer it with ice cold milk


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

guna have to go for unbranded as im a tramp


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

i am happy to pay for a brand i can trust, REFLEX


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I used to waste loads of money buying expensive branded Whey & Weight Gainers that taste like sh*t and were actually just full of low concentrations of protein and empty carbs, now only use bulk suppliers.........used Bulk Powders for a while as they seem to have to best prices and their products are high quality but switched to My Protein as they have a better range and their delivery times as excellent!


----------

